# Book Recommendations



## Canuck Brawler (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi, just getting back into training after years of erstwhile training for other sports. Had been mostly involved with Muay Thai, when I was training as a fighter, and I'm looking for books on MMA training. If anyone can recommend a good all-around book on the subject, I would appreciate it as a recommendation for a starting point. I'm sure multi-disciplinary training is much different than training for one sport/style, and I'd like to come away with a well-rounded view of what I'm in for. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2012)

i dont really read martial arts books id rather watch training dvds , but i have only one book and thats bas ruttens big books of combat , theres plenty out there if you know how to use torrent sites


----------



## TheOni (Feb 6, 2012)

I've never been one to read training books, when I first started training I found that if i wasnt sure on something, sitting down after class and taking notes directly from my trainer was a really effective way of breaking things down in terms that were easy to understand, authors tend to over-complicate what they're trying to say, which can be annoying as hell, so my advice would be to just train and take your own notes.


----------



## TheOni (Feb 6, 2012)

Dana White said:


> No one cares about your opinion. This forum sucks.


Log off and don't come back then.


----------



## TheOni (Feb 6, 2012)

Dana White said:


> Me and you used to be best friends, what happened? You jealous of me? You want to be me? I'm sorry that your not me, I really am.


No, don't know you, don't care about ya, soz la.



Dana White said:


> Why don't you make me leave?


K.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

I feel the banhammer being flexed again.. not used it in a while.. 

Re books for training, they are OK if you are looking at some technical stuff for subs mainly, I have a great very old joint locking book which is really useful but I'd really not rely on books, video and training. As mentioned previously the best book is the one you write yourself, take notes during / post class as it should give you a good ref point and job your memory about how to do things.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

No, you've spammed the forum, I removed 8 posts slating other forum members yesterday, you've contributed nothing other than being a keyboard warrior and you're not exactly adding to the forum. Frankly I give a damn if the USA is a the land of free speech, stop behaving like an idiot or get banned. Simple.


----------



## TheOni (Feb 6, 2012)

This troll keeps coming back and friend requesting me, can't you block his IP address, Sanshou?? I know forum Mods usually have that capability, would be much appreciated


----------



## TheOni (Feb 6, 2012)

TheOni said:


> I'm sorry for trolling your forum' date=' but could you ban 'TheOni', he's been writing abusive private messages. He has broken the rules. Your the moderator, you can even see my our messages, he's been like this since day one. I'll stop trolling as long as he is banned. Thank You.[/quote']
> 
> LOL! Yes, please Mods, look into these so called "abusive" messages that I've been sending


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Sorry dude, for some reason the ip isn't getting blocked right now. Marc is on hold at the moment I think. Will sort when he gets back.


----------



## Canuck Brawler (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah, apologies for the late reply... have been busy, of late. I have had a look through the literature... seems most of the really good stuff on the internet is on YouTube, anyhow. Anyone have any good resources on diet? I'm assuming it won't be much different than when I was in Muay Thai, but I now have supplementation to consider. Danke to all who have made an effort to reply.


----------

